# Ein selten blöder Hund



## Merlinbuster (10 Mai 2008)

Ein selten blöder Hund


Ein Foxterrier hat es schon sehr schwer in der weiten Welt. Ganz
besonders, wenn man so klein ist. Aber Armin ist nicht nur ein kleiner
Foxterrier, er ist auch noch ein sehr dummer Hund. Aber was will man machen,
wenn dich deine Mutter nach der Geburt eine Klippe runterschupst. Seit
diesem Fall wundert es keinen, das Armin eine Meise hat.
Nachdem er von seiner Familie verstoßen wurde, zog der kleine Foxterrier
in das große Hundeland. Es lag genau über sein Geburtsland. Dort fand er
schnell Kameraden, die ihn für ein Genie hielten; eben genau so dumme Hunde
wie er.
Da gab es James den Chihuahua. Er war noch kleiner als Armin, und
bildete sich ein, daß die anderen Hunde ihm zuhören, wenn er spricht.
Dann Herold die Bulldogge. Ein sabbernder Fettklops, der sich wunderte,
warum er kaum noch gehen kann.
Zu guter letzt schloss sich dem Verein noch Rudi der Basenji an. Auch er
war, wie die anderen, vom Wahnsinn zerfressen.
Mit diesem Bund voller verrückten Hunden wollte Armin die Macht im
Hundeland erringen. Dazu gründete er eine Partei, mit der er an der nächsten
Wahl mitmachte.
Die ganze Zeit bis zur Wahl, versuchte der kleine kläffende Armin, die
anderen Hunde mit seinem Sprachtalent zu überzeugen, Er rief den anderen
Hunden einfach irgendwas zu. Was ihm gerade in sein verdrehtes Hirn kam,
wurde verwendet.
Da die anderen Hunde wollten, das dieser geisteskranke Hund endlich die
Klappe halten sollte, wurde er gewählt.
Nach dem er Hundekanzler wurde, löste Armin den Hundereichstag auf, und
setzte durch, das es nur noch eine Partei gab. Nämlich seine Nationale
Hundepartei. Die Mitglieder der Kommunistischen Hundepartei, der Sozialen
Hundepartei, und der Christlichen Hundepartei wurden in verschiedenen
Tierheime gebracht. Diese Tierheime waren so groß, das alle, die dem kleinen
Armin nicht gefielen, dort reinkamen.
Besonders auf die Hasen hatte er es abgesehen. James, der für die
Gehirnwäsche für das Hundevolk zuständig war, sagte den anderen Hunden, das
die Hasen an allen Schuld wären: An den hohen Hundesteuern; das die Hunde
nicht mehr genug zu essen hätten, und das manche Hunde sterben, nur weil sie
Wasser aus Pfützen trinken. Dafür wurden die Hasen mit ganzer Gewalt
verfolgt, und in die Tierheime eingesperrt.
Der kleine dumme Foxterrier Armin, wollte, daß es nur noch seine
Hunderasse gab; und weil seine Hunde Platz zum Leben brauchte, überfiel er
das Nachbarland, in dem die Tauben lebten. Schnell war das Taubenland
erobert, da schloss Armin einen Pakt, mit dem Wolf Johan, und mit dem Esel
Benno, und wollte die ganze Welt beherrschen.
Erst jetzt durchschauten die anderen Tiere den verrückten Plan von Armin
und reagierten. Sie schlossen sich gegen Armin zusammen, und unter Führung
des Eichhörnchen Cäsar, dem Bären Willi, und dem Schaf Tom, drängten sie
Armin in sein eigenes Land zurück.
Als man ihn gefangen nehmen wollte, brachte sich Armin zusammen mit
seinen Gefolgen um. Damit starb der dümmste Hund der Welt. Mit dem Tod
Armins kehrte wieder Frieden in die Tierwelt ein.


----------



## Katzun (15 Mai 2008)

lang zu lesen, aber lohnt sich

:thx:


----------



## Tokko (16 Mai 2008)

Geschichte mal anders...:thumbup:

Danke fürs posten Merlinbuster.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (16 Mai 2008)

Gibts das auch mit Katzen!
Super!thx:


----------

